# LFTS 11/5/19



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm not heading out until this evening... But since I'm at work and I've never started a thread... I figured I would take the opportunity to start one... Good luck today everybody!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

well that's cheating you were already up,lol
good luck fellow hunters, saw 5 different bucks yesterday morning, all out of range


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

june bugger said:


> well that's cheating you were already up,lol
> good luck fellow hunters, saw 5 different bucks yesterday morning, all out of range


That's the only way to get ahead in life lol


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

About 30 degrees out, and it’s some date between Halloween and Veterans Day. Does it get any better than this?!!!!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Layering up now, should be in a tree about 6. Second morning hunt of the year for me. Good luck everyone.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’ll be out. I have to hang a couple sets in the morning and I’ll be hunting after that. High of 25 degrees here in Iron county.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bundle up it's going to be chilly. Let's roll.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

cmon boyzzz. Somebody get it done today!!! Fill up my bucks in trucks thread!!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Quick shower and hitting the door. Should be a great day in the deer woods! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Coffee is rolling, temp is reading 35 with a rising barometer, winds 10-15 out of the NW! Setting up to be an awesome morning, I’ll be out the door by 6, in the stand by 6:20! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Coffee is rolling, temp is reading 35 with a rising barometer, winds 10-15 out of the NW! Setting up to be an awesome morning, I’ll be out the door by 6, in the stand by 6:20! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Coffee is rolling, temp is reading 35 with a rising barometer, winds 10-15 out of the NW! Setting up to be an awesome morning, I’ll be out the door by 6, in the stand by 6:20! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, couldn’t take it and took today off work so I’m off until next Tuesday, 38° with a west wind here in Branch county. The plan is to jump into a easy set up this morning for a few hours then go for it with the climber. I have no idea what is happening on this farm deer wise but I’m about ready to find out!
Good luck all!!
Flight


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Heading out now. November cold, crisp hunts, this is what we live for!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out now in Barry County. Little earlier start today than yesterday. Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Setting out on the morning hunt do some work then go look for the doe we lost track on last night. Hopefully she is just inside the thick stuff where we stopped looking.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Go get ‘em fellow MS-ers!!!
Just finished my coffee and hitting the shower and off to the service truck 
Be a weekender until Thanksgiving Weekend!!!
Be safe and shoot straight!!!!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Had a hot one go by yesterday! Maybe she drag something bigger! Tail out tweeted little sideways!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Unsure what those sparkling lights in the sky are? Be safe and shoot straight fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw! Sitting edge of corn, hoping to see some work out into the bedding, some bucks freshen up the scrapes, and see some chasing already!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 150 million seems like an exaggeration to me.


Seems like it until they descend upon you. They are annoying as hell!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> 1


Waiting patiently for the report of eyes on the GR8!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

motdean said:


> Looks like Sal is as strong as you say she is.
> 
> I am fairly sure you didn't carry all that out there.
> 
> She is a good woman.


Bwahaha truth. So funny goose hunting muddy fields me and guys 1 bag decoys over each shoulder she goes with four. Guiding in ks me take bag a corn she'd take two. Multiple times get a call, got one, ask need help, no already in back of truck
And if you treat her like a girl in field not knowing her you might get decked, she hates that. My friends are her friends and they treat her as one of the guys not in a 

dike sense she can dress up nice my buddies joke I'm the female in relationship
Just happy after 19 years I put a ring on it


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I dont think ive gone without coffee for ten years, i used to think i was tough haha. 2 young 6s floated through at ten, im climbing down for a hot cup of joe now


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

MichiFishy said:


> I dont think ive gone without coffee for ten years, i used to think i was tough haha. 2 young 6s floated through at ten, im climbing down for a hot cup of joe now


I quit quitting coffee. I just wake up early enough to have a cup and do my morning business before heading out.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Just watched these two pop outta their beds, live from the living room. I walked by them at no more than 20 ft. Well played ladies.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Jet08 said:


> Waiting patiently for the report of eyes on the GR8!!


If there's a 2YO breeding, sounds like GR8 was L8!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Had my #2 shooter stopped at 25 yards this morning at 8:40am.

I was second guessing the distance and took a split second too long. 

It stings a little, but I'd rather be sure of my shot.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

LabtechLewis said:


> If there's a 2YO breeding, sounds like GR8 was L8!


she was young, ugly and fat!
GR8 only chases the cougars!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Living through you all today, I will be back at it tomorrow!!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Trap Star said:


> Just had a really nice looking, easy 250 lb, human being walk up to 40 yards before spotting me...rotest_e
> 
> I give up this season.


Dad sends his apologies, his eyesight isn't what it once was.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Well not good news tracked it for 300 yards not tons of blood but decent blood with bubbles in it. Lost the trail in a grass field. Trying to locate a tracking dog in southern tuscola county now. Didn't get a pass through but buried 3/4 of the arrow.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Well not good news tracked it for 300 yards not tons of blood but decent blood with bubbles in it. Lost the trail in a grass field. Trying to locate a tracking dog in southern tuscola county now. Didn't get a pass through but buried 3/4 of the arrow.


1 lung?


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Well not good news tracked it for 300 yards not tons of blood but decent blood with bubbles in it. Lost the trail in a grass field. Trying to locate a tracking dog in southern tuscola county now. Didn't get a pass through but buried 3/4 of the arrow.


I'm probably pretty close to you, (near Kingston) if you need help. I have a game cart too.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Another morning on stand, another deerless sit. Buddy saw 4 that were spooked by something and had a buck grunting in the swamp but never could see him. I did see a bobcat this morning, so there’s that,


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Another morning on stand, another deerless sit. Buddy saw 4 that were spooked by something and had a buck grunting in the swamp but never could see him. I did see a bobcat this morning, so there’s that,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So you have that going for you. Which is nice!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Walt Donaldson said:


> 1 lung?


That's my thought, waiting on a call back from a tracker he was just leaving the woods.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Deep swamp, state land & snowin hard!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> That's my thought, waiting on a call back from a tracker he was just leaving the woods.


Even with a tracker, be careful not to push it! Good luck on the recovery, will be waiting for the hero pics


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Fissshh On! said:


> I'm probably pretty close to you, (near Kingston) if you need help. I have a game cart too.


Thanks fishon waiting to hear back about a dog now.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Even with a tracker, be careful not to push it! Good luck on the recovery, will be waiting for the hero pics


Great advice one lung most confusing. Bright bubble blood oh he won't be far. Next thing you know know your a half mile in


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Giving this stand until 2:00 then switching to another property for the duration.
Haven’t seen anything move in over 3 hrs.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Even with a tracker, be careful not to push it! Good luck on the recovery, will be waiting for the hero pics


Will do never found a spot where he bedded in my 300 yard track don't think I jumped him.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Couple fawns feeding in the field


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Will do never found a spot where he bedded in my 300 yard track don't think I jumped him.


Watch weather decide how fast you wanna push it. But you know this. Hopefully you get a dog. Once you track behind dog you'll never go back it's so fast my lil girl boxer 10-12 she goes on every track. Dog will find it hopefully

One peice advice let the dog and tracker do there work. Lag back don't bring an army. Only time cougar struggles is when there is 6 people an she's too excited as she loves people


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just had two young mid day cruisers.The bigger of the two.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Walking out the door in 20 mins. Gonna hunt what I think is my best rut stand. Hope tonight is the night.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> Just had two young mid day cruisers.


Make it three. Just need one to make me grab my bow instead of my phone, lol


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Watch weather decide how fast you wanna push it. But you know this. Hopefully you get a dog. Once you track behind dog you'll never go back it's so fast my lil girl boxer 10-12 she goes on every track. Dog will find it hopefully
> 
> One peice advice let the dog and tracker do there work. Lag back don't bring an army. Only time cougar struggles is when there is 6 people an she's too excited as she loves people


I keep people to a minimum on a track. I'm keeping tracks to a minimum until my newbie gets some more time on the trail.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

7 pt sparky just cruised by at 1:45


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Spartan88 said:


> I keep people to a minimum on a track. I'm keeping tracks to a minimum until my newbie gets some more time on the trail.


Not saying my boxer is like them on mdth but does good.

Favorite somebody wait call me next day after they already had everyone they graduated with all their co workers stomping place to death night before. Nah I'll pass. From them tracking looks like ho chi min trail.

I really only helped close friends and family. They know I like getting her out even when they know it's dead they'll call as I love taking her. She's so proud at recovery


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Trap Star said:


> Just had a really nice looking, easy 250 lb, human being walk up to 40 yards before spotting me...rotest_e
> 
> 
> I give up this season.


Please send her home in time to make my supper... she answers to Sue..or Tank.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Back up in the stand around 2, sitting over the largest terrain funnel I know of. Weather has cleared, everting feels perfect! Good luck everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Maple_Ridge said:


> View attachment 452187


That guy needs a divorce anyway.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im in. Northern Jackson County, got as nice chop out here! Good luck, shoot straight.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Well not good news tracked it for 300 yards not tons of blood but decent blood with bubbles in it. Lost the trail in a grass field. Trying to locate a tracking dog in southern tuscola county now. Didn't get a pass through but buried 3/4 of the arrow.


Crossing fingers for ya ! Sound like an experienced hunter so I'm sure ya know the drill. Good luck ! 
If that tracker doesn't work out I've got a guy's # I met in Vassar. Him-dog are great 22 deer recovered in 2 years


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just got in from a hang and hunt in Iosco I saw zero deer. Having a quick lunch of grilled inner loin, biscuits gravy, and hashbrowns then heading out for a quick ground hunt before work.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm out blowing around in western Isabella county good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got back in my stand about 2:30 pm...should have been much sooner except my dang puppy decided he wanted to play hide and seek instead of coming back in the house right away. I called for him for an hour and a half before he came back! Only good thing was I decided to shoot some arrows while I was yelling for him and found out my pins were off 2-3” high and right. Got the sights dialed back in and finally found the dog so I could come back out to the stand! 

Farmer finished cutting all the corn n this farm and left plenty in field for deer to eat so I’m hoping they come out right past my tree! Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been in stand since about 1:30. Slow so far. 33 degrees and partly sunny.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> Got back in my stand about 2:30 pm...should have been much sooner except my dang puppy decided he wanted to play hide and seek instead of coming back in the house right away. I called for him for an hour and a half before he came back! Only good thing was I decided to shoot some arrows while I was yelling for him and found out my pins were off 2-3” high and right. Got the sights dialed back in and finally found the dog so I could come back out to the stand!
> 
> Farmer finished cutting all the corn n this farm and left plenty in field for deer to eat so I’m hoping they come out right past my tree! Good luck!
> 
> ...


If that isn't a setup for success then not sure what is... Fresh cut corn field, need company ?? Good luck


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Just came in. Too windy.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, been in the climber for a while now, this is the best spot that I have. Thin piece of timber with doe bedding to my left, I know without a doubt there is a pile of doe’s in there, we haven’t set foot in there in years, it connects to a huge block of timber to my right and there’s a ditch that cuts across the thin section and bends north just enough to allow the deer to cut the corner to the large block of timber without going into the open field, but they have to walk by me to do so, wind is pretty strong from the west.....good luck to everyone who is in the woods !
Flight


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ac338 said:


> Just got in from a hang and hunt in Iosco I saw zero deer. Having a quick lunch of grilled inner loin, biscuits gravy, and hashbrowns then heading out for a quick ground hunt before work.
> View attachment 452221


You are one a few


Ac338 said:


> Just got in from a hang and hunt in Iosco I saw zero deer. Having a quick lunch of grilled inner loin, biscuits gravy, and hashbrowns then heading out for a quick ground hunt before work.
> View attachment 452221


You are one of few I'd let cook hash browns for me get them out waitress looks at me stupid. I'm like " I want them well well well done underline it put stars on each side" I hate when they advertise homemade hash browns they suck, barely browned tast like mashed taters on inside


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Back at it this evening. With any luck I'll have another meth labber walking through. At least he said "tho tho thorry, I didnt thee you".


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Cold and windy in Gratiot Co. I bought an antlerless tag this afternoon, so hopefully a fatty will wander in range. 
Saw a 3 pt shortly after I settled in. Nose to the ground and trotting along


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You are one a few
> 
> You are one of few I'd let cook hash browns for me get them out waitress looks at me stupid. I'm like " I want them well well well done underline it put stars on each side" I hate when they advertise homemade hash browns they suck, barely browned tast like mashed taters on inside


Agreed. I hate when I get a greasy plate of mushy "hashbrowns"

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Six youngsters from approximately 1pm to 3pm and 150 million squirrels.
Time for an energy shot. Got to be sharp when Big Louie rolls through.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doe and button buck just came through behind me. Somehow didn’t wind me, no buck following though.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Back on stand at 245pm nothing yet warm 50 W breeze at 11mph clear skies. Haven’t seen a whole lot of rutting activity yet. Hope today is a good one. Good luck all.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah hoping big louie steps out here too!!

Seems like the perfect evening to knock down a November monarch chasing a doe


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw, trying scent drag/hang for first time. Get to my stand, and nearly get knocked over by 2 doe... sit a few minutes, no buck, okay climb the stand... get 10 feet up, look around for possible buck... instead a black and white pitbull is staring at me 20 yards out.. joy... runs off, long gone hopefully. Going to have to start carrying my knife in my jacket instead of my backpack... good luck everyone, its early so hoping my hunts not spoiled.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> Back at it this evening. With any luck I'll have another meth labber walking through. At least he said "tho tho thorry, I didnt thee you".


He heard from his other meth buddies you had a lot of really mature button bucks running around your area.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Out in washtenaw, trying scent drag/hang for first time. Get to my stand, and nearly get knocked over by 2 doe... sit a few minutes, no buck, okay climb the stand... get 10 feet up, look around for possible buck... instead a black and white pitbull is staring at me 20 yards out.. joy... runs off, long gone hopefully. Going to have to start carrying my knife in my jacket instead of my backpack... good luck everyone, its early so hoping my hunts not spoiled.


That happened to me mushroom hunting. Can be scary.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

This wind can suck it... 5 does so far in Kent


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Doing a hang and hunt in a new area this evening. So far, there’s been lots of blood spilled this afternoon. To bad it’s mine. Sawing a limb off and my hand saw slipped. Laid my finger/hand open good and deep. Got the bleeding under control and since I’m 20 feet up may as well hunt. Definitely need some stitches. There’s one word that sums up this years hunting trip....CURSED!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bmoffit said:


> You just dated yourself brother


Along with a few bits of other information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Settled back in to my afternoon spot


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Doing a hang and hunt in a new area this evening. So far, there’s been lots of blood spilled this afternoon. To bad it’s mine. Sawing a limb off and my hand saw slipped. Laid my finger/hand open good and deep. Got the bleeding under control and since I’m 20 feet up may as well hunt. Definitely need some stitches. There’s one word that sums up this years hunting trip....CURSED!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That sucks...I did the same thing but with a knife on the 2nd day of the season...only had TP and a gutting rubber glove in my bag...wadded a ton of it up and stuffed my hand in the glove for the entire hunt. Gotta do what you gotta do! Take care of yourself and make sure it gets cleaned out well whenever you get a chance. No hydrogen peroxide....just soap and hot water!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> Settled back in to my afternoon spot


Just as the Gr8 wanders by the stand you just left.... again.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

TheMAIT said:


> That sucks...I did the same thing but with a knife on the 2nd day of the season...only had TP and a gutting rubber glove in my bag...wadded a ton of it up and stuffed my hand in the glove for the entire hunt. Gotta do what you gotta do! Take care of yourself and make sure it gets cleaned out well whenever you get a chance. No hydrogen peroxide....just soap and hot water!


I think the tp clogged it up some. Cut up one of my jersey gloves to wrap it and keep the pressure on it. Gonna put it in a glove and hope it doesn’t break back open


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> Back at it this evening. With any luck I'll have another meth labber walking through. At least he said "tho tho thorry, I didnt thee you".


Come on man....I've sat out here all day and now you're going to blow my cover trying not to laugh out loud. :lol:


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Been in the stand on first sit here in Ohio. Same set i killed the buck in last year. Just watched a 2.5 year old cruise a fence row and jump into the next field. See what happens.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> Six youngsters from approximately 1pm to 3pm and 150 million squirrels.
> Time for an energy shot. Got to be sharp when Big Louie rolls through.


QDMAMAN and Trap Star what is up with this 150 million number seems excessive.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Finally got my right wind for this stand been slow all morning unfortunately. But got out finally. Y'all post them view pics figured I'd post one. Beautiful spot
> View attachment 452095


Those must be huge old apple trees that dropped all those apples . I’m sure you didn’t get those from a bag


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Made it to my first hunt in Michigan this fall and first live hunt post ever never had service before yee haw


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

5 minutes in the stand!









I have fantastic entry to this stand. A 3-4’ wide creek with ankle deep water and sandy bottom right up to 20 yds from this tree.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

d_rek said:


> I quit quitting coffee. I just wake up early enough to have a cup and do my morning business before heading out.


One cup? I get up early enough to put down 3/4 of a pot before a shower


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Just as the Gr8 wanders by the stand you just left.... again.


Maybe in Ohio! But on a serious note it can happen anytime this time of year.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not saying my boxer is like them on mdth but does good.
> 
> Favorite somebody wait call me next day after they already had everyone they graduated with all their co workers stomping place to death night before. Nah I'll pass. From them tracking looks like ho chi min trail.
> 
> I really only helped close friends and family. They know I like getting her out even when they know it's dead they'll call as I love taking her. She's so proud at recovery


I only track for friends and never take money to do it. I hear ya about Ho Chi Min trail, I've had requests after that and too much human scent screwed my old lab tracker up. 

My new dog is not even 2 years old, but she has a great nose. I had a deflection on a 7 point last Saturday. I just gave it a hair cut over its back. There was a little blood to follow so I put the new kid on the trail. She did well for not knowing what we were out there doing and hit on the little blood that buck was leaking. 

I know once I put the kid on a track with a dead dear at the end she will figure it out.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view to the north


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

UofM, good luck to you and Billy Gibbons. Have a great camp.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

And to the west


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Strapped in, missaukee county, it's blowing pretty good up here, good luck guy's and gal's 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Snuck out for a quick sit after work. Just going to enjoy the evening, try not to let it bother me that they are working on a new county road 200 yards from one of my honey holes.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tonight, November 5th with wind chills at 32 degrees, is where we all want to be every other day of the year. Enjoy it. Some bucks gonna be falling in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Trunkslammer said:


> Snuck out for a quick sit after work. Just going to enjoy the evening, try not to let it bother me that they are working on a new county road 200 yards from one of my honey holes.


5 guys leaning on shovels watching 1 guy work shouldnt create too much noise.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> Come on man....I've sat out here all day and now you're going to blow my cover trying not to laugh out loud. :lol:


I've got a better one for you Dish. I wasnt going to share this one but what the hell.. yes I forgot my boots. MS 2019 worst hunter award goes to Trap Star!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

antlerhunter said:


> That is just disgusting, I can't believe anybody would post this on a sportsman forum... you need help.


Sorry I know. Let’s just say I had to strip out of my camo after an “accident” if you need clarification on said accident go read the sharted thread. And I know I need to go on a diet but I thought crocs were coming back?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Well the only conclusion I can come up with is EHD hit this swamp.


I think EEE killed all the deer where I hunt.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> Sorry I know. Let’s just say I had to strip out of my camo after an “accident” if you need clarification on said accident go read the sharted thread. And I know I need to go on a diet but I thought crocs were coming back?


Don't be sorry, it's hilarious and awesome. Sometimes sheet happens, no pun intended!! Lol , I've done it at work unfortunately, not good


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> 10 little fat ice cubes attached to my feet. I hope they don't have to amputate all of them.


But was it worth it? Did your buttons show back up?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> If it was cold out I’m betting there was some shrinkage...
> So cold that it shrank so much it hurt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Hiked out with the climber tonight! First time since a stupid injury a few weeks ago. I forgot my harness so I didn’t get up to high. Second skunk if the season. But I got out late and dropped a glove aka human scent bomb


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> But was it worth it? Did your buttons show back up?


I didn't see a single deer. And let me tell ya'; going in with sandals is one thing, coming out in the dark is another. 
I am on vacation this week so I'm on my way home to do what every Michigan deer hunters should be doing on vacation. Drinking Busch Light.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> I didn't see a single deer. And let me tell ya'; going in with sandals is one thing, coming out in the dark is another.
> I am on vacation this week so I'm on my way home to do what every Michigan deer hunters should be doing on vacation. Drinking Busch Light.


You got dat right! I give you credit for sticking it out in the sandals, trust me, I know how tough it can be. I’m having a Busch latte myself firing up for the MSU game!
Good luck trap I hope you tag out!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> I didn't see a single deer. And let me tell ya'; going in with sandals is one thing, coming out in the dark is another.
> I am on vacation this week so I'm on my way home to do what every Michigan deer hunters should be doing on vacation. Drinking Busch Light.


Cheers


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

caj33 said:


> Clearly you don't have a sense of humor because it's funny no matter who you are


True, ya never know what's gonna trigger someone's sensitive feelings....

It was a joke! Get over it.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Just got news my old man shot a buck tonight, his first with archery tackle. I asked for a picture but he said its way out in the barn and too cold. Wth dad, gunna make me wait till tomorrow.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

antlerhunter said:


> I've got a sense of humor. In this I see none! Keep that in Indiana, or "Down South" IYA fruitcake


Well I hate to tell ya this but I’m bringing my brand of humor up to da great state of Michigan on Thursday thru Sunday visiting with family for my moms 87 birthday. 
Its funny but, just the other day, I asked her, mom, what’s your secret to your longevity and good health? She said, “a good sense of humor. With 6 of you boys I had to have a sense of humor or I would’ve gone insane.” So, I guess you could say I get it from my mom. When I’m in Wyandotte I’ll be sure to tell her you said thanks.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Fool'em said:


> Cheers
> View attachment 452295


Back at ya


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

vsmorgantown said:


> Sorry I know. Let’s just say I had to strip out of my camo after an “accident” if you need clarification on said accident go read the sharted thread. And I know I need to go on a diet but I thought crocs were coming back?


Crocs coming back in style??? When did they go out???


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I got home and my wife said, "you look so [email protected] hot in that ghillie suit." "What fragrance are you wearing" I said "scent killer gold honey" ...now she cant contain herself. 

That never happened.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trap Star said:


> I got home and my wife said, "you look so [email protected] hot in that ghillie suit." "What fragrance are you wearing" I said "scent killer gold honey" ...now she cant contain herself.
> 
> That never happened.


I think the cold toes effected your noggin


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> I got home and my wife said, "you look so [email protected] hot in that ghillie suit." "What fragrance are you wearing" I said "scent killer gold honey" ...now she cant contain herself.
> 
> That never happened.


Makes you wonder who was over while you were hunting


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> Makes you wonder who was over while you were hunting


Propane delivery fella was here for an hour, I dont suspect anything.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> Back at ya
> View attachment 452313


Not sure what we're toasting but I'm in


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Skunked as well, guess i'll drink to that!


----------

